# Spezialmutter Dämpferaufnahme Gemini



## baccalaureus (18. April 2014)

Hallo liebe Bergwerker,

Ich wollte heute mein neuen Dämpfer ans Gemini schrauben. Jedoch benötigt man dafür anscheinend ne spezielle M8er Mutter (die alten sind vermurkst) die ich nirgendwo gefunden hab, weder im Baumarkt noch im Inet-schraubenshop.
Wäre super wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wo man die herbekommt oder vielleicht ne DIN Norm?. 

Viele Grüße & schöne Ostern!


----------

